# Heike von "Die Fussbroichs"



## CFR (16 Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute
Mit Sicherheit kennt hier der eine oder andere noch die Reality-Soap "Die Fussbroichs".
Nun hatte der Sohn Frank ja, über die Jahre, mehrere Freundinnen.

Eine war die hübsche Heike:


 
https://www.fernsehserien.de/die-fussbroichs/folgen/33-die-neue-16510

Also nicht Pia und auch nicht Claudia.
Als ich letztens auf YouTube ein paar Folgen angeschaut hatte, in der auch die Heike vorkam,
habe ich mal nach ihr gegoogelt.
Überraschender Weise gabs kaum ein brauchbares Ergebnis.
Hätte gerne gewusst, was aus ihr geworden ist.
Ob sie noch lebt?
Sie erwähnte nämlich in einer Fussbroichs-Folge, dass man ihr zwei Geschwülste am Hals wegoperieren musste.
Vielleicht weiss ja einer der Mitglieder hier mehr.
Über jede Auskunft oder Anregung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## CFR (22 Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein Bild von ihr:


 
Editieren (Ändern) ging nicht mehr.
Danke


----------

